# Orange woodlice



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Have been keeping the dwarf tropical woodlice (_Trichorhina tomentosa_) for ages but have always wondered bout the orange isopods.

So got a starter culture the other day:



















They are an orange morph of the common rough woodlouse (_Porcellio scaber_) and I believe they come from Spain.
Am interested to see how they do both as a feeder and tank custodian


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Absolutly mate so am i,am hoping we will be able to get our hands on a small starter soon of the tropical fast moving greys which doubtless you know about,but at the mo are like rocking horse S**t here.
will keep ya in touch on how we get on.
Mate have you got as far as trying any of our natives?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Absolutly mate so am i,am hoping we will be able to get our hands on a small starter soon of the tropical fast moving greys which doubtless you know about,but at the mo are like rocking horse S**t here.
> will keep ya in touch on how we get on.
> Mate have you got as far as trying any of our natives?


 oh and kiddo how do you reckon these will work as far as size goes,i thought as a novice they might be too big?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had common woodlice in a dart viv before no problems, the frogs must take the young as there is only a few in there. 

I have heard these orange one's are VERY slow to breed.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I've kept these orange ones before but sadly nothing came of them. They just didnt seem to breed, but I think it may have been a little cold


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got them out of curosity really - they grow same size as our native so up to 15mm. The frogs will take juveniles tho apparantly.

Have never specifically cultured the natives - I just get them from the compost bin and put them in as custodians


----------

